# G3 Cleanup



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Back when I got my chuck, I wiped all the oil off of it and started using it. I noticed the other day, it is packed full of gunk. It hasnt affected how it operates but it definately needs a cleaning. It looks like a big snap ring is holding everything together but I'm kind of afraid to take it apart as I dont know what I'm doing. Anyone know where to get a sketch of the thing disassembled or can explain how to take it apart without damaging something? Also, I figure a good dry lube will be in order after its cleaned up. Any reccomendations? Graphite maybe?


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

I just blow mine down an use oil on them Bass an I've had no problems with them at all


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Most chucks are pretty easy to take apart. The hardest part is if you pull the jaws out of the helical gear. The have to go back in exactly the same order, 1,2,3 4, so keep them stacked so you won't mix them up. Most of the time you can just blow out the back but some chucks, like my Vicmarc's have a back cover to keep the dust out so that has to be removed.  If I want to totally dissassemble my chucks I have to pull a press pin out that keeps the jaws from over extending. That can be challenging sometimes.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

There is really only the C clip, scroll plate, and jaws slides. It does take a fairly large set of pliers to remove the clip. I wash in mineral oil and blow dry. Then I use aerosol graphite and reassemble.
Since the back is open you can just wash the chuck in one piece but you may need to scroll back and forth a few times to get all of the areas. Same when spraying with the graphite, scroll back and forth also.
A blow out once in a while should keep it clean since there is no oil/grease to hold dust.
The manual has an exploded view. http://www.teknatool.com/products/Chucks/G3/Downloads/G3_Manual.pdf
I would leave the jaws mounted to the jaws slides but you can remove and reassemble if you wish.


Addition: I didn't see instruction for the G3 but here is a link to the SN2. The step 4 in reassembly is the important one. Not difficult at all if you know how to do it.
http://www.teknatool.com/products/Chucks/SuperNova2/Downloads/Maintance%20of%20SuperNova2%20Chuck_Oct04.pdf


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I really think it needs to come apart at this point. Blowing it out may be an option later but I need to get all that oil and crud out of there. My concern now is the pin that John mentioned. I dunno if the Nova chucks use a pin or not but I do know there is something that keeps you from over extending the jaws. I didnt see anything mentioned in the SN2 tutorial though. The construction of that chuck is a bit diffeent but I'm betting I can figure it out based on that tutorial. Looks like I need to run to HF to pick up some giant snap ring pliars. Thanks again!


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Another vote for Oneway Talon. Very simple to disassemble. Even comes with instructions for cleaning/disassembly.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

On older Novas there was a small screw at the end of the #1 or #3 jaws which limited the expansion. Yours should have the stop formed into the scroll plate. 
Removing the C clip is the only real pain because it is so deep.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

NCPaladin said:


> On older Novas there was a small screw at the end of the #1 or #3 jaws which limited the expansion. Yours should have the stop formed into the scroll plate.
> Removing the C clip is the only real pain because it is so deep.


 That makes sence. After removing the snap ring and the scroll plate, the jaws should slide right out. Any specific graphite lube you reccomend or just whatever I can find at the local hardware? Thanks again for the help.:thumbsup:


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

I think any brand will work. I did use Dry Lube brand but when I ran out I bought what HomeDepot sells and it seems to have a greater percentage of graphite. Shake well like a can of spray paint.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

Before you spray cover the area well with newspapers and wear disposable gloves if you have them. Overspray graphite is a pain to clean up. :yes:


----------



## HLW (Nov 19, 2008)

I have the G3 and Super Nova chucks but haven't tried the extensive cleaning on them as you plan to do. You might want to check out Capneddie on You Tube.He has a great tutorial called "Cleaning Charles" and it shows how to take it apart and clean the chuck. Good luck.:thumbsup:


----------

